

Ask HN: Best Way to Get Feedback on My New $0.99 Android App? - stitchy
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.stitchy.netflix

======
darylteo
Hi Stitchy,

would just like to recommend that you use GetSatisfaction as a way to get
input from your users. And the best way to get feedback from your users is to
simply ask.

In the spirit of "Just Asking", I am currently working on a project that you,
as an app developer, might be very interested in in terms maximising the
returns of user feedback. I would love to hear some of your input as I have
read your recent comment about piracy, and you seem to have a sound head on
your shoulders :).

Hope to hear back from you. Please send me a private tweet @dteo with your
email if you are happy to give me some feedback :)

Also, congrats on launching an app.

Kind Regards, Daryl

Why on earth doesn't HN have a private message feature -_-"

~~~
stitchy
Hey Daryl,

What does your project do? I might be interested. What I'm really looking for,
is an easy way to give a small group of people (like people who respond in a
hacker news comment) a full version of my app for evaluation purposes.

~~~
darylteo
i'll delete this later. Email me at iDOTamATdarylteo.com

~~~
darylteo
Oh wonderful... I can't delete this now lol

